# microsoft wireless desktop elite keyboard hlp



## cupcakes (Mar 3, 2008)

my keyboard can't work after windows starts/..
only the F Lock button can work but other buttons can't.. so i keep replugging and restarting the computer (last time when i did that it works..after sum tries) but now completely not working..except that button..plz hlp:4-dontkno


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 3, 2008)

bump* 
does anyone know a solution T.T:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reset the cmos and check pnp is enabled in there


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 3, 2008)

where can i find cmos?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn the computer off
remove the power lead
remove the side of the case
remove the cmos battery from the m/board
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pins 2 and 3 and then back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
replace the side panel
plug in the power lead
boot the computer
you will find a diagram in your manual


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Since this is wireless have you:
1. Checked the battery's in the keyboard.
2. Re set the key board to the receiver (on the bottom of both the receiver and the key board there will be a button they should be pressed at the same-time to calibrate the keyboard to the receiver).


----------

